# Opening Scene of "Perfect Weapon"



## Forever Training

I checked the previous threads to see if this question was already asked.






In the opening scene of "Perfect Weapon," what kata
is Jeff Speakman performing in the living room?

Or, is it a combination of forms, or is it freestyle?

(I'm new to EPAK)

Thanks.


----------



## Takai

It is a combo of forms that that he put together with Ed Parker for that film sequence.


----------



## Blindside

Looks like chunks of Form 4 and 6 with some spinning kicks and other stuff thrown on.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## James Kovacich

The other stuff may come from his Goju background prior to Kenpo. He always kept and keeps strong ties with his Goju instructor Hanshi Lou Angel.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Touch Of Death

James Kovacich said:


> The other stuff may come from his Goju background prior to Kenpo. He always kept and keeps strong ties with his Goju instructor Hanshi Lou Angel.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


I notice it in his art, and the way he moves.
Sean


----------



## punisher73

James Kovacich said:


> The other stuff may come from his Goju background prior to Kenpo. He always kept and keeps strong ties with his Goju instructor Hanshi Lou Angel.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2




I have been told that this is the case.

Some of the other stuff comes from the "Finger Set".


----------



## jks9199

I seem to recall reading articles at the time that suggested that Ed Parker was heavily involved, and gave Speakman a lot of direct, personal training and instruction for the movie.  I'd guess, based on that, that the form he was doing there was created expressly for the movie.  Also, looking at it again, I get the impression that it was several kata, or drills, not just one.


----------



## punisher73

Another good resource that I'll plug is the sister site for here run by Mr. Hubbard also.

www.kenpotalk.com

Lots of good kenpo history and discussion.  I think this question has been asked over there too.


----------



## 5th Dan

It would be cool to be able to watch the form from beginning to end with no breaks  or other film editing.


----------



## Flying Crane

5th Dan said:


> It would be cool to be able to watch the form from beginning to end with no breaks  or other film editing.


I suspect it was never a completed form, but rather just pieces of several forms spliced together for the movie sequence.


----------



## Touch Of Death

I don't like it. For a number of reasons. Oh, it looked cool, though.


----------



## Ironbear24

I want to be more like that guy. Anyone know what mind of oil he uses on his body before he does shirtless kata?

Oh and the wrist break at 39:35? How do you it that way? That looked awesome.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ironbear24 said:


> I want to be more like that guy. Anyone know what mind of oil he uses on his body before he does shirtless kata?
> 
> Oh and the wrist break at 39:35? How do you it that way? That looked awesome.


Well, when his arm goes long, you strike at the elbow, opposite his thumb. (rule of thumb) Then, after that you hold the hand and forward bow, to about 1:30. I hope that helps. LOL


----------



## Ironbear24

Touch Of Death said:


> Well, when his arm goes long, you strike at the elbow, opposite his thumb. (rule of thumb) Then, after that you hold the hand and forward bow, to about 1:30. I hope that helps. LOL



It does. I looked at slower and it made a lot of sense. It was confusing at full speed because from what it looked like he grabbed the arm, shoved him forward and he somehow lost balance from that? 

But slowed down it made more sense. Thanks for the break down of it. And I did a little test, vegetable oil from a spray can works great.


----------



## ShawnP

this was one of my favorite movies as a kid, i remember he got quite fat after this movie and i think i remember only 1 other movie he was in but i cant remember the name for the life of me. i figured all the MAs scenes in the movie were from EPAK, im wondering why he/they would change or incorporate other systems, wasnt the movie made to promote EPAK system?


----------



## Touch Of Death

ShawnP said:


> this was one of my favorite movies as a kid, i remember he got quite fat after this movie and i think i remember only 1 other movie he was in but i cant remember the name for the life of me. i figured all the MAs scenes in the movie were from EPAK, im wondering why he/they would change or incorporate other systems, wasnt the movie made to promote EPAK system?


Yes, and no. Most kenpoists know those same techniques, and that was cool to see, but nobody does them the same; so, you can sit a pick it apart, if you wanted. I am a center line freak, and he is not. It freaks me out.


----------



## Ironbear24

Touch Of Death said:


> Yes, and no. Most kenpoists know those same techniques, and that was cool to see, but nobody does them the same; so, you can sit a pick it apart, if you wanted. I am a center line freak, and he is not. It freaks me out.



But dude. Don't you live wasting time and energy attacking the none vital areas? I myself enjoy hitting people in the harder areas in the body instead of the soft. Forehead punching all the way!

On a serious note though. Tai chi helped me understand centerline better.


----------



## ShawnP

you know, i really wish i had proper training, maybe i would understand you guys better.


----------



## Ironbear24

ShawnP said:


> you know, i really wish i had proper training, maybe i would understand you guys better.



The good news is that center line is pretty easy to learn, the premise is that the most vital areas of the body are going down the middle of it. so take a line starting from the space between your eyes and travel down to your groin. 

That is the center line. To expand on this would be too implement this knowledge into your fighting which is where it can be tricky.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ironbear24 said:


> The good news is that center line is pretty easy to learn, the premise is that the most vital areas of the body are going down the middle of it. so take a line starting from the space between your eyes and travel down to your groin.
> 
> That is the center line. To expand on this would be too implement this knowledge into your fighting which is where it can be tricky.


My study of center line has led me to believe, there is no center line; there is only between the circles, which technically, you can draw a line through; so, dang, I guess there is a center line. That is how you use it in a fight. Anything less is, well, less.


----------



## Touch Of Death

The trick is to know those circles.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Another note... Everybody and their Grandma, understands center line when it comes to shooting hoops, but suddenly it's all gone, when it comes to center line in a fight. I blame, boxing, and TV. LOL


----------



## Ironbear24

I don't understand what you mean by circles and lines within them. Then again I am no master at center line.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ironbear24 said:


> I don't understand what you mean by circles and lines within them. Then again I am no master at center line.


OK, go outside, dribble a ball, and swing your arms, as you do, to shoot a basket. You do that on a circle..


----------



## Touch Of Death

Now, forget that, basket, stand in a fighting stance, and alternate your hands like you are throwing baseballs down the center. Those are the circles, and center line is that in-between.


----------



## Ironbear24

I think i got it now, thank you.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

Its part of long 6


----------



## Kenpoguy123

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Its part of long 6


No it's not the opening moves are long 4 there's elements of finger set in there. It's just a combination of forms and techniques for the movie


----------



## RTKDCMB

Excellent movie, a few mistakes in the dojang fight scene though.


----------



## Hanzou

Hahaha! I love that movie. Nice to see a full watchable version on the net.


----------



## oldsoldier2006

punisher73 said:


> Another good resource that I'll plug is the sister site for here run by Mr. Hubbard also.
> 
> www.kenpotalk.com
> 
> Lots of good kenpo history and discussion.  I think this question has been asked over there too.




The problem is that their bot verification doesn't work so you can't post.


----------



## Flying Crane

oldsoldier2006 said:


> The problem is that their bot verification doesn't work so you can't post.


I’ve been posting there for years, so I’m not sure to what you are referring.  Go through the normal sign-up procedure and it ought to work.


----------



## punisher73

Since the thread got resurrected,

Perfect Weapon is now available for purchase through Amazon both dvd and digital.


----------

